# KLA - Kirkland Lake Gold



## System (20 November 2017)

Kirkland Lake Gold Limited is a mid-tier gold producer with target production in 2017 of 580,000 - 595,000 ounces from mines in Canada and Australia. The production profile of the Company is anchored by two high-grade, low-cost operations, the Macassa Mine located in Northeastern Ontario, and the Fosterville Mine located in the state of Victoria, Australia.

It is anticipated that KLA will list on the ASX on 30 November 2017. 

http://www.klgold.com


----------



## StewyD32 (20 November 2017)

Does anyone have any thoughts on KLA.?


----------



## StewyD32 (29 November 2017)

Admission to officially list is out now. Set to trade as expected.
What are peoples thoughts on this stock?


----------



## HelloU (9 May 2019)

thoughts - as a cycle trade this thing is/has been awesome.

(go lbl you good thing - quietly quietly monkey monkey)


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

This is a very sparsely traded stock but here is some news....

*Record gold production shores up Kirkland Lake Gold’s best-ever cash flow*
_
Prevailing high gold prices and record operating results have proved a boon for Kirkland Lake Gold (ASX: KLA) which achieved its best-ever free cash flow for the March quarter of $93.1 million – up 85% on the previous corresponding period.


During the March quarter 2019, Kirkland produced 231,879 ounces of gold, which was a 57% increase on the same period in 2018 and marginally higher than the December quarter’s 231,217oz.


Meanwhile, all in sustaining costs averaged $560/oz sold – a 33% improvement on Q1 2018 and 1% better than Q4 2018.


Strong production and improved AISC underpinned Kirkland’s best-ever free cash flow of $93.1 million, which was also 8% higher than the previous December quarter.More..._


----------



## HelloU (6 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> thoughts - as a cycle trade this thing is/has been awesome.
> 
> (go lbl you good thing - quietly quietly monkey monkey)



money burning a hole in those pockets, and not sure what to spend it on - what a problem to have


----------



## HelloU (6 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> money burning a hole in those pockets, and not sure what to spend it on - what a problem to have



that was KLA who have the problem, not me (just to clarify) .... the word "flush" comes to mind.


----------



## basilio (28 December 2019)

Came across an interesting story about the potential for an Australian gold mine to become exceptionally profitable with drilling in hitherto untouched areas around Bendigo.  Turns out it has been sold to a Canadian company  Kirkland Lakes and has been making a motza for them since sale a couple of years ago.

KLA has jumped around 300% in a couple of years.  The Australian Fosterville mine is one factor in this growth.

https://www.klgold.com/our-business/australia/fosterville-mine/default.aspx
https://amcconsultants.com/experience/kirkland-lake-fosterville-gold-mine/
https://smallcaps.com.au/kirkland-lake-gold/


----------



## basilio (1 January 2020)

Strong results across all it's gold mines. The Fosterville mine is doing particularly well. I hope there is enough improvement in 2020 to keep the SP rising.


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2020)

There is much talk around KLA, from far..which is as near as I get in term of valuation, seems sound, and in Gold so my choice for the best of year pick


----------



## System (10 February 2022)

On February 9th, 2022, Kirkland Lake Gold Ltd (KLA) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the plan of arrangement between KLA and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in KLA by Agnico Eagle Mines Limited.


----------

